# weird question for Eric or Mike



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

I'm on day 27 of the tapes and have noticed strange tones on the tapes. I just noticed it and I think it's during a specific part on side three or in the second session. The tones are separate from the music and I can barely hear them. The closest I can get to explaining it is like a fog horn at different pitches. Just wondering what they are for and how/if they help. Has anyone else noticed this? Thanks!Wish


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi wish:Mike and Eric will have to give you the exact answer on this one, but I can tell you what I experience with the tapes. I noticed a long time ago that the music and the tones go along perfectly with Mike's voice and the visualizations. I know both Eric and Mike have said that a lot of research went into the music for the tapes, and, I would imagine the sounds enhance the hypnotherapy. But one of the experts will have to speak more on it.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2001)

Hi Wish,Thanks for the post. No foghorns in the studio that I remember







There are no subliminals either on any of my work. The backing music was created to match intonation, content and 'feel' etc. I have a meeting at the recording studio on Tuesday and will ask Andy who composed the music if he changed/added tracks or tones etc, and will let you know.Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Wish, what kind of player are you using?------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

Mike,Thanks! I'll listen more carefully next time so I know exactly which part and can explain it better. It's so quiet I can barely hear it. It's really interesting. I also wanted to let you know I'm really enjoying the tapes. Very relaxing! Thank you very much for your work and concern for those of us suffering from this exhausting and frustrating problem.Eric,It's just a regular Sony boombox kinda thing.Why, are you serious or giving me a hard time?


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Wish,While in a state of hypnosis, our senses are hightened. You may not hear the sounds if you just listen w/o relaxation. Just thought I'd let you know in case you only hear them once in a while.az


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2001)

Hi wish,Thank you







AZ, good point







Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Wish, I was just wondering if it might have been a low hum from the machine or something if you were under headphones. Would I give you a hard time.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

